

Fast Company on Y Combinator - boredguy8
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/fancy-doing-startup-ycombinator-vc-guys-already-have-ideas-you

======
boredguy8
It seems to me like YC's position in the market space allows for potentially
better identification of potential products. But will people be as 'sold out'
on foreign ideas? We're never as careful with other people's property as we
are our own.

Hopefully by not saying, "exactly what we're looking for," PG et al. can avoid
that problem while potentially glomming on even better ideas.

PG does better at 'letting go' than so many people, it's impressive.

